# Is the 3ds Worth It?



## Tomboy (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey guys!
So I was just wondering about your opinion on this.
Is the 3ds worth getting?
I got a 3ds about a week after it came out, and it definitely has good qualities, but there are some pretty big flaws too.  First of all, there are no good games out or good games that are coming out any time soon that I am really interested in for the 3ds, with the exception of Ocarina of Time.  Also, the battery life sucks, and playing the 3ds while its plugged in on its charging station thing is annoying.  The A.R. cards are fun I guess, but they get boring after 10 minutes, 20 tops.  I pretty much just use my 3ds as an updated ds because I never got a dsi, and I just play normal ds games on it, and I'm starting to regret getting it.  Please Nintendo! If you want people to buy your console, don't drop the price, get some good games out for it, or at least in development for it so people actually have a reason to buy it...
(I'm not trying to offend anyone here, I'm just expressing my opinion, and I'm curious about yours.)
*edit*
Don't get me wrong, the 3ds is awesome, but Nintendo could have done a better job overall.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 18, 2011)

I actually made a thread similar to this one a couple of weeks back. You could just check that one.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 19, 2011)

By the way, you can set the 3DS to "power saving mode", and then lower the brightness to about 2 or 3 out of 5, and then the thing will have an 8-9 hour battery life. I'm not sure what power saving mode even does in the first place, but it works. 

And the Ambassador program is the best part so far. I'm looking forward to whenever we get the GBA games.


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 19, 2011)

Superbird said:


> By the way, you can set the 3DS to "power saving mode", and then lower the brightness to about 2 or 3 out of 5, and then the thing will have an 8-9 hour battery life. I'm not sure what power saving mode even does in the first place, but it works.


Really? 'Cause mine only goes for 5 hours max with White. Minimal volume through headphones, brightness 1, power saving on, wireless on, C-Gear on.


----------



## Tomboy (Sep 19, 2011)

all power save does is lower the res. on your screen and for me it only added around an hour of battery life

*edit*
Also I think it's hilarious how some magazines and websites think he 3ds is "failing" because it has "only" sold about 3,500,000 handhelds XD


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 19, 2011)

bulbasaur said:


> Really? 'Cause mine only goes for 5 hours max with White. Minimal volume through headphones, brightness 1, power saving on, wireless on, C-Gear on.


That's because you have wireless on. Using the wireless and wi-fi drains battery life.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 19, 2011)

It's good,but a bit...gimmicky.
But if you didn't get the Dsi, then this is better,imho.

Has anyone noticed that when you play DS games on it, it's blurry?
'Cause I do. Seriously.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been wondering how you fix that for a while now...


----------



## Phantom (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm not going to bother getting it, since I don't play any DS games anyway. I mean it's a cool gimmick, but not worth my money.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 20, 2011)

But eventually some Pokémon game will be released.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 20, 2011)

I stopped playing the pokemon games after Ruby.


----------



## Light (Sep 20, 2011)

I didn't get Black/ White _because_ it wasn't on 3ds. Just waiting for the 3rd version to come out, I don't really want to be using my 3ds for ds games (even though at this point what I mostly play is the nes games). There'll be some more good games by the end of the year (super mario land, mario kart 7). Dead or Alive Dimensions is good. So is what I've seen of Super Street Fighter, but obviously I prefer DOA.

@Phantom, out of curiosity, is there any particular reason? I mean obviously you still to some extent have a thing for pokemon.

Also the power save mode does not lower resolution.



> Perhaps the most important of the power-saving options, though, is the system's "power save mode." Employing a technology called "active backlight," this feature "precisely controls the brightness of the backlight according to the brightness of the screen being displayed," Umezu explained. "When the screen as a whole is dark, the backlight itself gets darker, which saves power."


http://www.joystiq.com/2011/01/28/nintendo-3ds-power-save-mode-illuminated/


----------



## Phantom (Sep 20, 2011)

Light Yagami said:


> @Phantom, out of curiosity, is there any particular reason? I mean obviously you still to some extent have a thing for pokemon.


When they came out I was at that age where people simply stopped playing it. I just don't like the newer generations, past 2nd I am not a fan.

There are a few here and there I like, but otherwise... meh.

I'm an old school fan. Original 151!

(For real, pokemon started when I was in second grade (when the local stations started the show, and B/R were released.))


----------



## Zhorken (Sep 20, 2011)

Mystic said:


> Has anyone noticed that when you play DS games on it, it's blurry?
> 'Cause I do. Seriously.


Yeah, it scales them up to fill the 3DS's resolution (just vertically, I presume, or else everything would be all wide and that would just be _really_ weird).  I know you can stop it from doing that somehow; Google tells me it's by holding start+select when you click on your DS game, but I don't have a 3DS myself yet so I can't double-check that.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

Mystic said:


> Has anyone noticed that when you play DS games on it, it's blurry?
> 'Cause I do. Seriously.





Superbird said:


> I've been wondering how you fix that for a while now...


When you select the DS game, hold Start and Select 'til the actual game screen appears. iirc


----------



## Rikuu (Sep 22, 2011)

It honestly depends on your personal preferences, The 3ds is going to get better over time imo, mostly because it seems some third party companies are finally coming up with a wider variety of games(I'm looking forward to a bunch of rpgs for it atm, like bravery default, kh:DDD, tales of the abyss 3ds, and a couple I'm probably forgetting)also games like super mario 3d land, mario kart 7, and paper mario 3d are just around the corner.  Personally though, i'm gonna pick up a 3ds and a vita because i'm having great difficulties picking which system would be best for me(vita for multimedia capabilities and a bunch of games i want, 3ds for an ungodly amount of other games.)

Also, the 3ds will probably stay alive, I highly doubt it would repeat the path of the virtual boy.


----------

